# Hymer Seatbelt Again



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello everyone

I've posted here before about a replacement seatbelt unit for my Hymer and know where to go for a full unit but someone closely related to me that doesn't like spending money ( my money that is, bless her! ) has suggested that I ask if anyone out there has replaced just the webbing belt?

I have my opinion - what do you think?

Regards

Brian


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Well, without any trumpet blowing I consider myself to have some effective and wide ranging engineering skills. Despite this, I wouldn't consider a home repair on a seat belt unit. Replace a unit myself yes, but not attempt a component replacement. It's just too safety critical a component for me to do that.
I hope never to use a seat belt, but if I do, it had better be in good order!!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_I hope never to use a seat belt_

Tut Tut!! You should wear it all the time you are driving or as a passenger!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I never mind wearing one, it's _using _ one that bothers me!!


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks guys

I think the same way but the problem belt is on her side........................

We'll see what Hymer UK want to charge us for a new one!

Regards

Brian


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Seat Belt*

Hi
Remember, Hymer do not make their own seatbelts.

Somewhere on the retractable reel housing/base will be a manufacturers model number etc - or it may be on a small fabric label.

Do try that way of supply 1st - as i reckon Hymer will want £150 + for a belt assembly at least - just a guess based on many previous years in the automotive business.

Please let us know if it turns out to be a really reasonable price!.

Happy Travels


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Hymie - good tip.

Maybe I can keep Diane alive and happy as well!

Brian


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Hymer Seatbelts*

Hi Try this company

Telephone: +44 (0) 1932 342043

F.D.T.S. Ltd.
Highfield Works, Rear of 1-3 Parvis Road, West Byfleet Corner,
West Byfleet, Surrey 
KT14 6LP. UK

Tell Sue that Norman sent sent you (she recently made me a overbed securing strap for my S700)

regards

Norman


----------

